# unable to connect at this time, please try again later



## LoveToWork100 (Feb 15, 2012)

My Kindle and Kindle for PC had been working fine for a long time. About 3 days ago they started both having issues. When I try to sync the PC I get the "unable to connect at this time, please try again later" window and my Kindle will no sync anymore either.  I run the Check for Problems and it says "It appears that Kindle is not able to connect to the Internet. "  but I am connected .


----------



## LoveToWork100 (Feb 15, 2012)

I posted this too soon. I changed my Network setting to "Manual proxy configuration:" and entered the HTTP Proxy IP and port and now it is working again. YES!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, LoveToWork100, welcome to Kindleboards!

I'm glad you managed to get your problem fixed and thank you for letting us know how - it might help someone else in the future. 

Now that you've joined us, I hope you'll stick around and see what else we have to offer here on Kindleboards.


----------



## solovic (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi LTW100, 
Can you please tell me the details you entered for " entered the HTTP Proxy IP and port"; I like to try this too. Thanks


----------

